# Question: about new IE 8 / Chroome and firefox ...



## etch (Sep 20, 2008)

do the three browsers listed above support IE 6 and old versions of firefox ? i mean when u display a page content on a Choorme or IE 8 , do they look the same on IE 6 / 7 ? coz i have some pages that show on my PC (win win xp and IE 6) with a view , that looks very different on my laptop (vista / IE 8 ) ... and do google chroome do the same like IE 8 with pages ??


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

No, no, & no.

IE8 is much more standards-compliant than IE6 and Chrome uses WebKit for its rendering which is also very standards-compliant.


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

Well to answer your question if the page content is displayed the same. The latest versions of IE, FF, and Chrome are more "Dynamic" and display the same content but based on the width of your screen some website have particular validation to redirect a guest to an appropriate page based on their width of their screen.

To answer your second question, I have heard from a few reliable friends that Google Chrome is a "lite" version of IE8. There are a couple of reviews on this issue at ZDNET.com


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

I would recommed upgrading your current version of IE or FF because the previous versions of these two browsers are know to have problems with new Dynamic Web 2.0 websites.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

support.clpafs said:


> Well to answer your question if the page content is displayed the same. The latest versions of IE, FF, and Chrome are more "Dynamic" and display the same content but based on the width of your screen some website have particular validation to redirect a guest to an appropriate page based on their width of their screen.
> 
> To answer your second question, I have heard from a few reliable friends that Google Chrome is a "lite" version of IE8. There are a couple of reviews on this issue at ZDNET.com





support.clpafs said:


> I would recommed upgrading your current version of IE or FF because the previous versions of these two browsers are know to have problems with new Dynamic Web 2.0 websites.


Both of these posts are pretty much 100% incorrect. :down:


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

support.clpafs said:


> The latest versions of IE, FF, and Chrome are more "Dynamic" and display the same content but based on the width of your screen some website have particular validation to redirect a guest to an appropriate page based on their width of their screen.


The OP's question:



etch said:


> i mean when u display a page content on a Choorme or IE 8 , do they look the same on IE 6 / 7 ?


Width has nothing to do with how the content is rendered in different browsers.

Dynamic also doesn't really mean anything in this context, its just a marketing word.



support.clpafs said:


> To answer your second question, I have heard from a few reliable friends that Google Chrome is a "lite" version of IE8.


That statement is so wrong I can't even begin to tell you how wrong it is.

Chrome _*HAS NOTHING*_ to do with IE, version 8 or not.

It is a completely different thing with a different rendering engine, javascript engine, and UI.



support.clpafs said:


> I would recommed upgrading your current version of IE or FF because the previous versions of these two browsers are know to have problems with new Dynamic Web 2.0 websites.


WTH is "Dynamic Web 2.0"??

This post is also a bit off-topic, and incorrect.

IE 7 isn't THAT much better than IE6 its just that its hard to support both because each have their own quirks.

Also the difference between the FF 2.0 rendering engine (Gecko 1.8) and FF 3 rendering engine (gecko 1.9) isn't that dramatic, its quite easy to support both.


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok. Since MMJ, is a little more "in-tune" with this topic I will stand down on giving advice for this topic, but it does sound like MMJ has a bit of an attitude.

What ever, you do what you can do to help?

-Thanks


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

support.clpafs said:


> Ok. Since MMJ, is a little more "in-tune" with this topic I will stand down on giving advice for this topic, but it does sound like MMJ has a bit of an attitude.
> 
> What ever, you do what you can do to help?
> 
> -Thanks


Don't take it personally, everyone is a bit misinformed. 

Just trying to clear things up a bit.


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

That's ok. Just thought you were one of those jerks.
You know the ones who think they know everything. Sorry.


----------



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

Why is it the website appears on FF3 on my Vista is different than FF3 on my XP ?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

support.clpafs said:


> You know the ones who think they know everything. Sorry.


Hey man, you're talking about *ME*, not MMJ!!!!!! 

j/k



skyhigh007 said:


> Why is it the website appears on FF3 on my Vista is different than FF3 on my XP ?


Hard to say without seeing the differences or knowing the nature of the differences.

Peace...


----------



## etch (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks guys for making it clear for me ! ,,, all i understood here is i should upgrade my current IE 6 to a better version (7 or 8 ) right ?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I vote for upgrading to Firefox 3, Opera, 9.5 or some other browser that uses a Gecko or WebKit rendering engine.

Peace...


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Don't forget though that there are quite a few of your site visitors that will be on IE6. So make sure you keep it around for testing.


----------



## etch (Sep 20, 2008)

ok then , i got it clear now ,,, thank you guys for ur support , u really helped me alot


----------

